# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  Sybase IQ  vs Mysql

## nabiloxy

Bonjour tout le monde,
je me suis habitu d'utilis MySQL, et l je travail avec Sybase IQ , avec des grosse grosse donnes , de centaines de millions de lignes, et dans le traitement php j'alimente ma base .. jusqu'au l tout va bien , j'utilise le fameux INSERT INTO ... mais pour chaque ligne ... ce que je voudrai savoir c l'quivalent du MySQL ( insertaion en masse ) de INSERT INTO table_name VALUE (v1,v2),(v3,v4),(v5,v6),(v7,v8),(v9,v10);  ?????????????

en sybase IQ , pour le moment j'utilise :


```

```

car INSERT INTO table_name VALUE (v1,v2),(v3,v4),(v5,v6),(v7,v8),(v9,v10);   est incorrecte pour Sybase IQ  ::cry:: 
merci d'avance pour ce qui peut m'aider ..

----------


## mpeppler

Cette syntaxe est spcifique  MySQL, et  ma connaissance elle n'existe pas ailleurs

Michael

----------

